# Covid related most definitely, the language issue.



## chic (Nov 12, 2021)

At first, there was censorship which was apparent to everyone. There were words we couldn't use anymore because it contradicted the official narrative, but most people being more intelligent than AI found ways to communicate without using those words thus, slipping through the algorithms. 

Now, definitions of words are being targeted. They are changed to fit the official narrative. Vaccine has morphed from an injected drug which provides immunity to a specific disease tfor those inoculated to just medicine that lessens symptoms. Kinda like aspirin?  Or maybe morphine? An anti vaxxer is anyone who does not support vaccine mandates which includes all of my vaccinated family and my circle in real life. Most recently the definition of "gain of function" has been changed and I won't mention why but you all know who that will protect. Every time I talk about this person my thread gets locked. 

How do you feel about these changes in our language and the reason they are being thrust upon us? People have different opinions about things and that's normal in life. They should be free to express themselves even if those opinions are the opposite of mine. But changing the definitions of words? When do people conclude the powers that be are over reaching themselves on this issue? What does it take? Freedom of speech is fundamental in America.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 12, 2021)

Changing definitions of words isn’t new. Language historians have long been documenting this phenomena.  5 examples of an exceptionally long list. 



*Nice*: This word used to mean “silly, foolish, simple.” Far from the compliment it is today!
*Silly*: Meanwhile, _silly_ went in the opposite direction: in its earliest uses, it referred to things worthy or blessed; from there it came to refer to the weak and vulnerable, and more recently to those who are foolish.
*Awful*: Awful things used to be “worthy of awe” for a variety of reasons, which is how we get expressions like “the awful majesty of God.”
*Fizzle*: The verb _fizzle_ once referred to the act of producing quiet flatulence (think “SBD”); American college slang flipped the word’s meaning to refer to failing at things.
*Wench*: A shortened form of the Old English word _wenchel_ (which referred to children of either sex), the word _wench_ used to mean “female child” before it came to be used to refer to female servants — and more pejoratively to wanton women.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 12, 2021)

Ronni,  those definitions changed over hundreds of years. The words Chic has mentioned have changed practically overnight. And for nefarious purposes, I believe. A certain faction has decided that the best way to eliminate their enemies is to ridicule them, dehumanize them, and harass them on line and in person. Our liberties are being taken away one word at a time.  One mandate at a time. I don’t want this country to turn into Venezuela but it sure looks like it’s headed that way.


----------



## bingo (Nov 12, 2021)

Because...they claim  to be the  tolerant  people...they are not...just like the nazis  treated  the Jews..they are  intolerant


----------



## Don M. (Nov 12, 2021)

Over this past year....due to the claims of election fraud, and this Corona Virus....the divisions among our people are the Worst I can recall since the waning days of the Vietnam War.  It seems that half our population is strongly divided on these important issues, and there is little or no room for compromise.  Many of our Media sources seem to be thriving on this divisiveness, which is only causing it to worsen.  

The amount of lies and misinformation seems to be growing almost weekly, and Ultimately, this is going to create substantial problems for everyone.


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2021)

I totally hate them, I understand that the word C0vid was being censored to avoid mass panic, but c'mon this whole thing is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Shero (Nov 12, 2021)

bingo said:


> Because...they claim  to be the  tolerant  people...they are not...just like the nazis  treated  the Jews..they are  intolerant



Obviously, you have no idea how the nazis treated the Jews to make an analogy like that!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2021)

Shero said:


> Obviously, you have no idea how the nazis treated the Jews to make an analogy like that!


Amen, sister!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 13, 2021)

Shero said:


> Obviously, you have no idea how the nazis treated the Jews to make an analogy like that!


Obviously, you have no idea how it began.  It began by dehumanizing the Jewish people. It began with a lie, told over and over, until everyone believed it. It began with a desire for power.  If you can change the language, you can change beliefs.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Nov 13, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> Obviously, you have no idea how it began.  It began by dehumanizing the Jewish people. It began with a lie, told over and over, until everyone believed it. It began with a desire for power.  If you can change the language, you can change beliefs.



Oh non, I know nothing! Growing up in France, having family members who fought in the resistance. My Grandmama sheltering Jews during the holocaust, risking her family's  lives. Non. non, I know nothing!


----------



## Purwell (Nov 13, 2021)

I really do not understand what this thread is about.
I haven't noticed any words changing or censorship.


----------



## chic (Nov 13, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> Obviously, you have no idea how it began.  It began by dehumanizing the Jewish people. It began with a lie, told over and over, until everyone believed it. It began with a desire for power.  If you can change the language, you can change beliefs.


Exactly. And what is the difference between your description and how the vaccinated are treating the unvaccinated?


----------



## chic (Nov 13, 2021)

Purwell said:


> I really do not understand what this thread is about.
> I haven't noticed any words changing or censorship.


Start with vaccine and anti vaxxer and gain of function all of which have been redefined recently to punish the innocent and protect the guilty.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 14, 2021)

And don’t forget “ conspiracy nut.”


----------



## Purwell (Nov 14, 2021)

I'm not sure what was in the last jab that I had but every time I sneeze the TV channel changes!


----------

